# What Time Does the Balloon go UP?



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)

Hot Air Balloon Mass Ascent | Balloon Festival Barnstorf 2019





"Over 20 hot air balloons started on August 24, 2019 at the balloonist festival in Barnstorf, Germany. At the beginning only a single balloon starts (called "fox"). Once this is lifted, the other balloons are allowed to begin with their launch procedure. The goal is to follow the "fox" as precisely as possible and hit a target marked by him with a sandbag. The winner of the fox hunt is the balloon whose sandbag has the shortest distance to the marked target".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)

Up Up and Away song by the The Fifth Dimension.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)

egypt travel vlog p2 | Luxor city, hot air ballon ride and finally the pyramids.​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)

Sunrise Hot Air Balloon Ride - Moab Utah


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2021)

South Africa’s Best Hot Air Balloon Adventure


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

Inventors of the first Hot-air Balloon  1783 (not 1983)






"On 4 June 1783, they flew this craft as their first public demonstration at Annonay in front of a group of dignitaries from the _Etats particulars_. Its flight covered 2 km (1.2 mi), lasted 10 minutes, and had an estimated altitude of 1.600 - 2.000m (5,200 - 6,600 ft). Word of their success quickly reached Paris".


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2021)

I really loved being in Egypt at Luxor and Giza!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I really loved being in Egypt at Luxor and Giza!


I did as well, Rose!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 24, 2021)

We used to attend the Balloon Festival in Readington, NJ every year for eons.  I do miss those days.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2021)

I love seeing pictures of colorful hot air balloons in the sky. I don't recall ever seeing any in person although I used to see the Goodyear blimp quite a bit when I was younger.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 24, 2021)

I remember decades ago, one of my co-workers wanted to send our supervisor up in a hot air balloon, allegedly for his birthday. I think he was hoping it would just keep floating up, up and away.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love seeing pictures of colorful hot air balloons in the sky. I don't recall ever seeing any in person although I used to see the Goodyear blimp quite a bit when I was younger.
> 
> View attachment 175346


I went up in one before sunrise in Northern Virginia and the view was spectacular. Getting those balloons launched is an interesting operation. Once up in the air, the silence was great, and then the burner would come on and it was pretty loud. I never had a clue that the air currents could be so different at various levels. We came down in a farmer’s field and the chase truck had a bit of a time getting to us.
Overall, I will give the experience a solid A.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2021)

Stonehenge and Hot Air Ballooning


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2021)

Riding the wind SOLO in my hot air balloon

Welcome on board my Home Built Solo Hot air balloon, Lots going on in the air on this short flight, including an opportunity to talk to the camera and let you all know how steering a balloon works, It's only after flight and I went back to look at the video that I realised just how crazy that view over the side looks, if you have vertigo you might not feel too comfy  looking over the edge as I try to explain what is happening in the air as I drift along.


----------

